# vhs expo 2012



## tyson001 (Feb 15, 2012)

im going to the expo and i was wondering as it will be my first when i buy a snake will it come in a container that will be ok for a couple hour drive and i have the same question for turtles. as im looking for a murray or darwin and hoping to get a couple turtles.


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 15, 2012)

I found out this morning that I am going to Melbourne on the weekend, If a bloke accidently got lost looking for the Zoo or maybe the Aquarium what address would the show be held at so he could accidently enter that into his GPS lol


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 15, 2012)

The snake will likely just come in a small bag, you should bring a click clack with holes in it to transport the snake in. Not sure about turtles but I would assume the same.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 15, 2012)

I bought my stimmie from the VHS expo last year. The breeder put her in a takeaway container with holes in the side. She stayed in there for about two hours and was fine.


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 15, 2012)

Shaggz, you'll be looking for melbourne showgrounds. It's on Epsom rd in Ascot Vale


----------



## LizardLady (Feb 15, 2012)

Shaggz said:


> I found out this morning that I am going to Melbourne on the weekend, If a bloke accidently got lost looking for the Zoo or maybe the Aquarium what address would the show be held at so he could accidently enter that into his GPS lol



Hehehe! Melbourne Showgrounds, Town Hall Pavillion... For more info (including a map!  ), visit Victorian Herpetological Society

Hope this helps?

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 15, 2012)

cool thanks for the reply still need to find out about the turtles though.


----------



## Sammy555j (Feb 16, 2012)

*Melbourne Reptile Expo 2012*

I am so looking forward to it!


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for that to those that replied to mine  Looks like I will accidently get there lmao


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 16, 2012)

Best thing to do for people planing to purchase snakes is to bring pillow cases, small and large ones that way your prepared.


----------



## reptalica (Feb 17, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Best thing to do for people planing to purchase snakes is to bring pillow cases, small and large ones that way your prepared.



Good idea. Just leave the balaclava behind.


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually the cost of getting into the expo is a whole lot cheaper than the zoo or the aquarium...and you still get to see cool animals !!

We are nervous to carry large amounts of cash.....with us...will there be eftpos facilities ?

Elizabeth


----------



## Belv6 (Feb 18, 2012)

Keep it in your jocks, then there's no problems


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Feb 18, 2012)

Im planning on getting their in the afternoon 3ish, hope its all still going then.


----------

